# Anyone got any info on the MV Tremayne?



## jaguars2008 (Apr 10, 2008)

Any pics or information would be a great help to my project.

My dad served on her in 1958/59

Many thanks
Marc


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Mark

Go to http://www.benjidog.co.uk

Enter Hain Line and theres a very good photo of vessel


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

And you can have all this too Marc, enjoy
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/101623
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=19890
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=41258
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships T/slides/Tremayne-05.html


----------



## robertgscott (Jan 1, 2009)

jaguars2008 said:


> Any pics or information would be a great help to my project.
> 
> My dad served on her in 1958/59
> 
> ...


I've just joined this site and have been looking up my old ships. I don't know whether you're still interested in this old lady but I sailed (twice) on her in 1966, when she was extremely creaky. I'm bound to have some photographs of her in and around India/Ceylon as it was then).

Let me know.

For anyone else who bumps into this, I also sailed on the Trevalgan and Buccleuch (her first two trips).

BS


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Robert and welcome to SN on your first posting. Enjoy the site and a happy new year yo you. Bon voyage.


----------



## loyalhelper (Aug 16, 2008)

Tremayne 5608g/1953 1953 1968 Wm . Hamilton/DRowan
1965 To Hain Norse ltd N/R
1968 virgy. Vasa shipping Co. Ltd cyp flag. A halcoussis Shipping Ltd London.
1975 ILION Fury Shipping Co Ltd Limassol Cyp Flag Laid up Safaga 17/02/77.
Sold Pakistan breakers. Arrive off Manora 07/08/79.
sale fell through. Anchor chain parted ,vessel drifted aground and wrecked.


----------



## Monket (Mar 8, 2007)

I was on her from August 1958 to March 1959.

General cargo from Middlesboro via Somalia? Saudi, Aden, Ceylon, India then iron ore and jute back to Dundee.

Could be the same trip as your Dad.


----------



## Monket (Mar 8, 2007)

Forgot to mention East Pakistan for jute.


----------



## myankele (Mar 3, 2014)

*francis myers*

Hi, l sailed on the mv tremayne from liverpool to south america in about 1967.i was a "peggy"(looked after the seamen in the mess)I was about 16 years old.what I remember was there was quite a few geordies and scousers on board which made life a bit on edge.ports of call where, las palmas , montivideo, beunas aires, rio grande del sol and a few others which I cant remember.i can remember a few of the crew but names escape me, it was a long time ago, good luck in your search.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

A pub has recently opened in St Ives, Cornwall, called Hain Line.
I expect they will be exhibiting some memorabilia about the company and its ships
http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-hain-line

Or by the look of it, it is just another themed Weatherspoons outlet.


----------

